# Winchester vs. Federal



## mstgkillr

I have been trying to pick up some 9mm range ammo from Wal Mart. What is better the Winchester in the white box or the Federal? Why is it better?


----------



## James NM

Well, I've done extensive testing, and the best 9mm ammo is ................ whatever I can find in stock.

So are you saying that your Walmart has so much 9mm ammo in stock that you can pick and choose which you wish to buy? Lucky you. 

So you want to compare WWB to Federal? Which Federal are we talking about?


----------



## mstgkillr

James NM said:


> Well, I've done extensive testing, and the best 9mm ammo is ................ whatever I can find in stock.
> 
> So are you saying that your Walmart has so much 9mm ammo in stock that you can pick and choose which you wish to buy? Lucky you.
> 
> So you want to compare WWB to Federal? Which Federal are we talking about?


I wouldn't say I always have a choice between the two but a lot of times I do and I would like to know that I am getting a good range ammo. What got me thinking is today while I was at Wal Mart the guy in front of me turned down the Federal, said it was junk, and he was going to wait for the Winchester white box. I am new to handguns and really don't know the difference between the quality of ammo yet. I am problably wrong but the Federal seems better to me mostly because it looks cleaner and I didn't have any jamming problems. In the past two days I have shot off 1000 rounds, 500 of each, with no problems from the Federal but I did have a few from the Winchester.

Winchester (White Box) 115 GR. FMJ, One 100 Round Value Pack $21.17 out the door VS. Federal Ammunition Champion 115 GRAIN FMJ RN, Two 50 boxes for $19.02 out the door.

So what do you think Winchester or Federal?


----------



## kev74

The Federal seems a bit cleaner to me, but I haven't had any trouble with either. The accuracy is close enough that I can't see a difference and the perceived recoil from each is similar enough that again I can't tell the difference. It seems that the Federal is usually a couple of cents cheaper per box so if I had to choose, price would likely be the decider for me - assuming both were available.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Winchester is a little dirtier but if you're shooting a 9mm you wont see much difference. If it's a 40-45 you will though. As to how they perform they are pretty much the same. So really there's not enough of a difference.


----------



## DJ Niner

mstgkillr said:


> I wouldn't say I always have a choice between the two but a lot of times I do and I would like to know that I am getting a good range ammo. What got me thinking is today while I was at Wal Mart the guy in front of me turned down the Federal, said it was junk, and he was going to wait for the Winchester white box. I am new to handguns and really don't know the difference between the quality of ammo yet. I am problably wrong but the Federal seems better to me mostly because it looks cleaner and I didn't have any jamming problems. In the past two days I have shot off 1000 rounds, 500 of each, with no problems from the Federal but I did have a few from the Winchester.
> 
> Winchester (White Box) 115 GR. FMJ, One 100 Round Value Pack $21.17 out the door VS. Federal Ammunition Champion 115 GRAIN FMJ RN, Two 50 boxes for $19.02 out the door.
> 
> So what do you think Winchester or Federal?


Let's see, a higher level of functional reliability in your gun AND 10 percent cheaper, as well; seems like an easy choice to me.

I'm not sure how this guy could pronounce the Federal ammo "junk", as I believe it's a new-to-Walmart product, having been on the shelf for less than a few months at most places. Federal generally makes pretty decent ammo in my experience and opinion, and although the Winchester White Box value-packs are cheap, and have functioned fine in my guns, they've never shot really well for me. CCI Blazer (the original non-reloadable aluminum-case version) is what I use when I want good groups on target with cheap factory 9mm ammo.


----------



## James NM

mstgkillr said:


> ... I would like to know that I am getting a good range ammo .... no problems from the Federal but I did have a few from the Winchester...


You don't need someone else's opinion about which range ammo is better. As DJ Niner said, you answered your own question. The three most important qualities I look for in range ammo are price, function, and acceptable accuracy. You don't mention accuracy, so I would guess they were both acceptable. If the Champion is cheaper and works better in your gun ..... there you go.

However, your next gun may not like Champions, so it might not be the "best" range ammo for every gun.

Also, I wouldn't put much stock into what "someone" tells you (including me). Better to trust your own experience.


----------

